# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Drupella Cornus

## Bruno Quinzico

*CLASSE:* GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
*FAMÍLIA:* MURICIDAE
*ESPÉCIE:* Drupella Cornus
*Tamanho médio:* até 30mm
*Ocorrência:* Indo-pacífico
*Alimentação:* Somente corais. É actualmente, a par com a estrela "Crown-of-thorns", uma das causas naturais que contribui para a destruição dos recifes de coral.
*Colecta:* Moorea, Polinésia Francesa

----------

